# looking for breeder in TX ( as well as stay away from



## TexasKing (Jan 16, 2013)

I am in search of German Shepherd breeders in Texas and possibly Colorado.

We are looking to add a GSD to our family. We have an older female lab who is 10 years old. We also have preschoolers in the family (three). they are very, very good with our lab. We are intending our new pet to be inside as a family member. A dog who will enjoy exercising, playing, training, romping around outside but will also be able to enjoy just being with us and lounging inside. I'm a stay at home mom, and the kids and I are usually outside for hours a day, especially when the weather is pleasant.

We would like a dog that will provide us with companionship and protection, especially while my husband has to travel for weeks on business. Also one with great temperament and no health issues. 

We are moving to a home on several acres where there is wildlife often seen on our doorstep such as turkey, deer, and Elk. On the land, wildcats and bears have also been seen.

I would also sincerely appreciate it if you would message me any breeders to stay away from.


Thanks for taking the time to look at my thread.


----------



## mjnitsche (Nov 12, 2012)

Check out Germelhaus German Shepherds, Princeton Tx. Very happy with the pup I got from her. 

If you PM me I will tell you of a breeder to stay far away from that is in Texas. Lots of health/genetic problems in their dogs.


----------



## StandingPedals (Mar 29, 2013)

If you PM me, I will tell you why to stay away from those great looking GSD's just north of Houston.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Where in Texas? What is your time frame?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shanna_lila (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and I mainly started it because I wanted to get folks opinions about Texas breeders. (sorry to jump in like this but I haven't figured out how to start a new thread yet)

I'm considering getting a Vom Tal der Schatten puppy.

Does anyone have any input on this breeder? 


I live near San Antonio but would be willing to make the drive anywhere in Texas.


Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

*A good shepherd*

So, if you want a really gorgeous shepherd, complete with DNA for health and good hips and temperament go to www.lundborg-land german shepherds. com.
I think Lidna ships. We have a gorgeous healthy 'coat' from her . She has just the BEST in my opinon. She's been in business many years, great facility. Have a look at her site. And good luck, Nancy Makowksi


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

To start a new topic, go to the forum you want to post in. At the top left is a black button that says "New Thread". Click that and off you go. It's best not to bump old threads because you may not get many views.

I've heard good things about the breeder you mentioned. Are you looking for showlines, then?


----------



## Shanna_lila (Apr 25, 2013)

Galathiel, thank you very much for showing me how to start a new thread. 

and yes, I was looking for show lines. 
It would be my first GS now that I have finished school. 
She'll be my pride and Joy and the center of my attention.

I do not intend to breed her, I just want a good and healthy companion. 

Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is only a few months old, and new posts will bump it up to the top of the forum it's in, as well as in the list of New and Today's Posts, so it should get some views.  

It's a good idea to start a new thread for new topics, but in this case you're also looking for a Texas breeder, so there's no reason why you can't post here. We have several threads about breeders in other areas of the country that have been going on for some time.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Two of my rescues came from a breeding operation in the panhandle. I love them as my pet dogs, of course, but can't recommend the lines and wouldn't continue them. You can PM me if you're looking in that area of TX, to be safe...though I doubt you'll happen across that breeder if you're looking for show lines, anyway.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a vtds gsd and she is perfect in every way. I know Jennifer has downsized and is doing limited breeding now. If you have an opportunity to get a puppy from her I recommend her based on my experience.


----------



## Shanna_lila (Apr 25, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I have a vtds gsd and she is perfect in every way. I know Jennifer has downsized and is doing limited breeding now. If you have an opportunity to get a puppy from her I recommend her based on my experience.


Thanks, This is the type of testimonial I was looking for. I couldn't really find any reviews for vtds online and that was worrying me, though no news are good news I assume.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I got my pup from Rallhaus in the Houston area, and I couldn't have been happier with the whole experience. Kim was knowledgeable, helpful, and wonderful.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Shanna Lila, I understand that Vom Tal Der Schatten may be leaving the breeding business. There is a breeder in McAlester, OK that has her bloodlines as she has purchased a stud from vom TDS and has also bred into those lines. 

8 hours from you. You can PM me if interested in knowing more. Click on my name and it will drop down some choices, click on the send private message and it will open a new window for you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Jennifer isn't quitting all together, just downsizing (vtds). She still has 3 breeding females. She has a litter on the ground now ready to go in June.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

If you want a good family dog that will be very strong in protection (natural protection)I would see if taunya from eurosport is still breeding. She lives in texas. Not sure if her and rallhaus are still working together or not.


----------

